# Generator to electric motor



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi just wondering if some one could take a generator head like sold on ebay and turn it into a motor and what it would take i ask because you can buy them alot cheaper than a motor


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

come on some one must know if one of these can work probly not but it not going to hurt to ask


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Generators are motors. Motors are generators. : )
Generators specifically are quite heavy. They may work just fine but you need a controller. That is the problem.


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok if it is a motor than you can buy this giant motor for 650 bucks its about 400 lbs and 15.5 inch diam


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh one more ? is there a way to figure how many RPM this would turn with 120 volts from the generator specs would this be a DC or an AC motor DC i think right


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Generators are typically AC. They put out AC so you can plug in and use the power rather directly. Yes there are some generators that produce DC but not many. I have two. Your photo is most likely an AC Generator Head. I don't think you can rate the input voltage by the output voltage. If it can put out 240 then it should take 240 no problem. Remember that the generator is being driven by an ICE engine. Most likely at a nominal rpm too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Too heavy for most EV conversions. Unless you are going to do a big truck or something like that. I'd say it is mostly for industrial use and best left in that application. If you want AC drive then get an AC designed for traction and not Generation. 

Pete : )


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok lf it is an AC is there a way to figure out how many rpms it will turn with a given voltage and are ac controlers much more $ than the DC


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Here is an eBay link to those AC generator heads with specifications in the ad.

http://cgi.ebay.com/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230330039815

I'm not impressed with some of the features:

-Very Heavy
-Brushed AC and only spins up at 1800 RPM
-Class B insulation where most EV motors are Class H and can withstand more heat


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Efiero said:


> Ok lf it is an AC is there a way to figure out how many rpms it will turn with a given voltage


Usually, for 60 Hz AC, 1800 or 3600 RPM, depending if it 4 pole or 2 pole. And that would be for 115/230 VAC. Larger generators would probably have taps for both.



> and are ac controlers much more $ than the DC


Typically, yes.

Your idea here may be technically possible, but not practically feasible.

Regards,

major


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok dint know if it might be a cheap motor but it sound like not a good choice


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

wonder how much to rewind one maybe to DC with better insulation


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

It's still a bad idea for the same reason AC industrial motors aren't good for EVs. They are heavy, inefficient, and overbuilt to run for hours, even days on end, something no EV will ever do. It's similar to trying to put a diesel from heavy equipment into a passenger vehicle.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

IMO there are three places not to scrimp on an EV:

-The Motor
-The Controller
-The Contactor(s)

These are something you can use from one EV to another if you decide to change out to another donor in the future and their performance has been proven in past conversions.


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree dont skimp but in the same if you can do it and keep qualty high why pay big buck and you dont always get quality even thoe you spend $$$$$$$$ thats why i look at every thing


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Efiero said:


> I agree dont skimp but in the same if you can do it and keep qualty high why pay big buck and you dont always get quality even thoe you spend $$$$$$$$ thats why i look at every thing


You can buy a whole converted Fiero in the classified section here for $2K.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/sale-1995-fiero-electric-glider-2000-28583.html


Edited: Well almost a whole EV but sounds like that there will be other parts for sale-maybe you can get a motor/controller cheap.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/sale-1995-fiero-electric-glider-2000-28583.html


----------

